# Interior dash light color?



## cdcdude (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey guys, just wondering if you guys knew if there was a way to change the light color on the clock and speed screen thing. http://www.erikporter.com/temp/GTO/IMG_0913.jpg instead of having the clock green is there a way to change it? :confused I was thinking a red light would look really good with a red interior. Anyway thanks in advance!


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

www.gtoshiftlight.com


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

GOAT 06 said:


> www.gtoshiftlight.com


Is That legit????


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes. Chris White is awesome!


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Is That legit????


Yes.I know atleast one guy in our club had his done,I think at (Pontiacs in the Park)in Richmond this year.Chris was there doing them on the spot.I probably know more guys with theres done but we just havn't talked about it.I was hopeing Chris was gonna be doing them at the FALL BRAWL in Dinwiddie,Va. next month but I don't think enough people showed interest in time to get him to come,(interest in the programing that is,Fall Brawl is gonna be packed) atleast I havn't heard anything about it in a while.Thats just the shift light and screen programing I think.You probably have to send in the dash to change colors even if he is coming somewhere near you,but don't quote me on that.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

GOAT 06 said:


> Yes.I know atleast one guy in our club had his done,I think at (Pontiacs in the Park)in Richmond this year.Chris was there doing them on the spot.I probably know more guys with theres done but we just havn't talked about it.I was hopeing Chris was gonna be doing them at the FALL BRAWL in Dinwiddie,Va. next month but I don't think enough people showed interest in time to get him to come,(interest in the programing that is,Fall Brawl is gonna be packed) atleast I havn't heard anything about it in a while.Thats just the shift light and screen programing I think.You probably have to send in the dash to change colors even if he is coming somewhere near you,but don't quote me on that.


Is there anyway you can program it yourself?


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

No.Not from what I understand.Go to LS2GTO.COM and do a search.You will find plenty of info.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> Yes. Chris White is awesome!



+1.

Great, cheap mod.

No way to do it yourself.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Im thinking about just changing the LCD and radio to blue...any ideas who hard that be to install? Or maybe make everything blue?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Let Chris do it!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

ok cool guys so what if i dont live by good ol' chris white....could a performace shop take care of it?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

maybe if they were good with electronics and had availability of the parts but most people at performace shops aren't gonna try something like that if they don't have the know how. Kinda like me i have the know how I just don't have need.
www.whiteautoandmedia.com is the correct link to chris's web site


----------

